# Will it happen here?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Iran plans to introduce a domestic internet network in what officials say is a bid to improve cyber security but which many Iranians fear is the latest way to control their access to the web.

The announcement, made by a government deputy minister on Sunday, came as state television announced Google and its email service would be blocked "within a few hours".


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Iran plans to introduce a domestic internet network in what officials say is a bid to improve cyber security but which many Iranians fear is the latest way to control their access to the web.
> 
> The announcement, made by a government deputy minister on Sunday, came as state television announced Google and its email service would be blocked "within a few hours".


Essentially blocking the most basic of human rights, the individuels right to access information, and to communicate with whoever he/she wants to. Another North Korean state. We will think for you, you dont need to do this "hard" task yourself. Sad...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Essentially blocking the most basic of human rights, the individuels right to access information, and to communicate with whoever he/she wants to. Another North Korean state. We will think for you, you dont need to do this "hard" task yourself. Sad...





The feeling of isolation we felt when cut off from the outside world is one I will never forget.. I feel for the Iranian people.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Censorship*



MaidenScotland said:


> Iran plans to introduce a domestic internet network in what officials say is a bid to improve cyber security but which many Iranians fear is the latest way to control their access to the web.
> 
> The announcement, made by a government deputy minister on Sunday, came as state television announced Google and its email service would be blocked "within a few hours".



Of course it will happen in Egypt. The signs are all there if Morsi's Brothers are left to put it in place by the back door. Backed by the Shariah law Selafist fanatics, the whole country would be in lock-down in no time.

But the majority see this as a wholesale restriction on their human rights and will revolt. This is not what they won a revolution for.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, the last time they tried to censor the internet in Egypt, it didn't go down so well...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Well, the last time they tried to censor the internet in Egypt, it didn't go down so well...


 

the outside world might not want to jump in this time, no Hilary making phone calls, plus of course Morsi might say its not your business


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Iran plans to introduce a domestic internet network in what officials say is a bid to improve cyber security but which many Iranians fear is the latest way to control their access to the web.
> 
> The announcement, made by a government deputy minister on Sunday, came as state television announced Google and its email service would be blocked "within a few hours".


Cutting it off is one thing, blocking is another.

The Iranian government believes the quite educated people of Iran have never heard of a proxy?

China tries to block and censor, too. Without a whole lot of luck.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The feeling of isolation we felt when cut off from the outside world is one I will never forget.. I feel for the Iranian people.


Isn't it amazing how quickly we have forgotten what i was like before mobile phones and the internet came to the fore....1983 when the first mobile was introduced and mid nineties when the internet became available for those who could afford a PC and pay the dial up charges.I remember before that if you lived abroad and wanted to phone home you had to book your call and hope that you managed to get connected and weren't cut off mid call....you never felt isolated because that's how things where in those times...how times have changed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Isn't it amazing how quickly we have forgotten what i was like before mobile phones and the internet came to the fore....1983 when the first mobile was introduced and mid nineties when the internet became available for those who could afford a PC and pay the dial up charges.I remember before that if you lived abroad and wanted to phone home you had to book your call and hope that you managed to get connected and weren't cut off mid call....you never felt isolated because that's how things where in those times...how times have changed




I am not old enough to remember those days


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not old enough to remember those days


No comment...but...:rofl::rofl::biggrin1:


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> No comment...but...:rofl::rofl::biggrin1:


I have a sneaking suspicion we are all old enough here to remember those days.:eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not old enough to remember those days


You mean there WAS a time without mobiles and the 'internet - really  you are joking right


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

My friend and I packed our London based secretarial jobs in and went touring on my motorbike around Europe for three months (I won't mention the year). We wrote letters and posted them home and our families sent letters to post offices in the towns we were planning to visit addressed 'Post Restante'. Needless to say we constantly changed our minds about where we were travelling next using our fold up, paper map of Europe! Went as far as Malta.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I still write letters and my family loves it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> I still write letters and my family loves it!




When my grandchildren were small I sent them postcards every month... they loved it and would wait for the postman and ask him.. have you anything important for us from my annie... they still have the cards in their treasure boxes.


----------

